# Very first bacon



## flyers37 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok went through the curing process and rinsed the belly off and sliced 2 pieces and pan fried them. And they were awesome 
My question is due I have to smoke it or can I slice it and keep it just the way it is. I also just got a 13lb belly for 3.00 a lb so I'll be experiment with the smoker eventually. Thanks


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 30, 2014)

If it's not smoked, you can't call it bacon. But if you think it's awesome the way it is, it's going to be even that more AWESOME after it's been smoked!!! How about cut it in half and pop one half in the smoker? Nothing like getting a taste for each step in the process!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to hear it turned out. As far as to do you have to smoke it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Only if you want to call it bacon. It is yours to do as you please. As said above. Nothing wrong with doing it both ways.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------

